# Siemens Logo Intervall Programm



## Beatzler (27 Februar 2007)

Halli Hallo,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach ner möglichkeit mithilfe der Logo von Siemens einen zeitveränderbaren intervall timer zu erstellen

Das sollte nachher eig. genauso funktionieren wie diese Platine hier :

http://shopping.search.ch/hobby/bau...velleman-einstellbarer_timer_mit_relaisa.html

Auszug aus dem Schaltungstext:

Einstellbarer Timer mit Relaisausgang Zum automatischen Ansteuern von Geräten oder Schaltungen.Einstellbar von 0,5 bis 5 Sek. Pause einstellbar von 2,5 bis 60 Sek. 

Also was ich will ist das ich ein Schalter betätige den eine festgelegte Zeit ein Ausgang geschaltet wird z.b. 5 sek nach diesen 5 sek der Ausgang wieder low wird und ich nun mithilfe z.b. eines Poti´s eine Pausenzeit von 2 bis 30 sek einstellen kann diese zeit wird den gewartet und den wird der Ausgang wieder für 5 sek high usw. Die Pausenzeit muss halt im Betrieb änderbar sein.

So nun weiß ich aber nicht so ganz wie ich das mithilfe der logo realisieren könnte und bitte um ein paar denkansätze.

Was mir jetzt so einfällt ist nen fester Vorwiderstand in reihe zu nem großem Poti welche welche beide den mit 12 V versorgt werden und ich hinter dem Poti in die logo gehe um dort überhaupt erstmal ne einstellbare Einheit zu haben.

Ich besitze die Pure Variante der Logo ( also die ohne Display) in der 12 V ausführung. 

Hätte da jemand ne idee =?



mfg and thx Beatzler


----------



## ge-nka (27 Februar 2007)

Mit Poti geht es bestimt nicht ,zumindestens nicht stufenlos.


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Februar 2007)

hallo,
geht na klar. im anhang das programm.


----------



## TommyG (27 Februar 2007)

Ich

denke auch, das du mit ner LOGO net glücklich wirst. Wenns ums Proggi geht, orientiere ich mich an den Monoflops/ speichernde Ausschaltverzögerung. 

UN Tx
Trigger Tx+1

UN Tx+1
Trigger Tx

Dann spielen sich die Timer das Bit gegenseitig zu, das Ding toggled, und du kannst jede Zeit unabhängig voneinander einstellen. 

( Hol dir ne KM Easy, 412 DC- TC, die hat auch 2 Ana IN, nen anständiges Display und lässt sich über das Panel einstellen, ich liebe das Ding !! )

Greetz


----------



## ge-nka (27 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> geht na klar. im anhang das programm.



Aha,ich habe mich dumm und dämlich gesucht ,wie ich die Ein-Ausschaltverzögerung an Anologeingang verweisen kann,
kenne das nur mit Zählerverweis,dass man das auf Analogverstärker verweisen kann wußte ich nicht.


----------



## Beatzler (27 Februar 2007)

Juhu,

also erstmal big thx @ all und vorallem an  lorzenz!!!!


@ TommyG 

ne ich würd das gern über die Logo machen weil ich die schon habe (Kostengründe) und weil darüber noch mehr sachen laufen !

@ Lorenz also das Programm ist super ! Echt Top

Leider habe ich noch nie mit so "aufwenidgen" Programmen gearbeitet 

Nochn paar verständisfragen... ne zeit von z.b. 30 Sek oder länger kann ich damit aber nicht übers poti realisieren weil er ja ne Einteilung von 0-10 V braucht um sich daraus die Zeit zu bilden oder ??

Und wenn ich die Schaltung jetzt so deute isses doch so das am Analog Eingang der Logo eine Spannung von 0-10 V abgefragt wird über den Analogverstärcker B001 diese Spannung in eine Zeit in s umgewandelt wird oder ? ( Kleine Spannung = wenig S und andersherum). 
Dieser Verstärcker gibt das den verknüpft weiter an die Einschaltverzögerung B003 welche wiederrum den Ausgang dementsprechend der anliegenden Spannung am Analog eingang beschaltet.

Ist dies so korrekt gedeutet? ( will ich nur nochmal so für mich wissen weil ich gerne und viel mit der Logo arbeite  )

Kann ich nun irgendwie die Zeit noch verlängern also auch über Poti so von 3 - 30 sek ? 


mfg and nochmal big thx


Beatzler


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Februar 2007)

hallo,
die analogverstärker dienen zum skalieren, wenn du den gain veränderst kannst du auch die zeiten größer skalieren, z.b. max ausgangswert 6000 entsprechen 6s.der gain ist auf 10 limitiert also mußt du bei timern von millisekunden auf sekunden oder minuten umstellen, reicht dir die auflösung nicht, nimm zb einen 500ms takt und 2 zähler.


----------



## Beatzler (25 März 2007)

Huhu,

ich musste grad feststellen wo ich meine logoprogrammierung abgeschlossen hatte und übertragen wollte das ich nur ne Logo hab die mit der Software V3.2 zurecht kommt :/  HAb alles soweit umprogrammieren können bis auf diese Schaltung hier... könnt mir da wer ggf. nochmal nen tipp geben / helfen ?



mfg and thx Beatzler


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 März 2007)

hallo,
welche siemensnummer hat das dingen?


----------



## Fux (26 März 2007)

Hallo beatzler,

ich dachte immer die Software ist abwärts kompatibel?
Schau mal wenn Du die Software offen hast auf das ausgewählte Modell rechts unten.
Wenn Du die aktuelle Logo Soft Comfort V5.0 hast und damit an alte Geräte ran möchtest, musst Du nur im Menü unter Extras > Geräteauswahl Deinen Typ (0BA0-0BA5) auswählen.
Wenn Du in Deinem Programm keine Sachen verwendet hast die Deine alte LOGO! noch nicht kann, hast Du auch keine Übersetzungsprobleme, brauchst also nicht noch mal von vorne anfangen (schau nach der Geräteauswahl ins Infofenster).
Ältere LSC-Versionen können kostenlos über Hilfe > Update-Center hochgerüstet werden.

Gruß
Fux


----------



## Beatzler (26 März 2007)

Huhu,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Also ich hab hier ne Siemens Logo 0BA3 und wenn ich wie Fux sagte auf Geräteauswahl gehe ist diese Logo Grau und nur die 4 und 5 er aktiv markierbar ... bei meiner steht den für dieses Programm :

B017 [Vor-/Rückwärtszähler]: Ein- und Ausschaltgrenze müssen gleich sein ?!?

kann ich das Programm irgendwie auf 3 er umbuchseln überhaupt ?

mfg and thx  Beatzler


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 März 2007)

hallo,
leider keine chance bei 03, da kenn ich auch keine möglichkeit.


----------



## Fux (26 März 2007)

Stimmt, Du brauchst mindestens eine 0BA4.
In Deiner Fehlermeldung wird Dir zwar nur angemault, dass die 0BA3 keine unterschiedliche Ein-/Ausschaltgrenzen beim Zähler kann. Wenn Du die aber gleich einstellst und dann nochmal versuchst zu "übersetzen" wirst Du wahrscheinl. die nächste Fehlermeldung bekommen.
Die 0BA3 kann nämlich auch keinen Analogverstärker (gut, das könnte man auch mit einem analogen Schwellwertschalter lösen). Schlimmer ist, dass hier die Verweisfunktion noch nicht funktioniert...  :???:


----------



## Beatzler (27 März 2007)

Huhu,

ich hab jetzt nochmal ordentlich rumexperimentiert und ich bekomm es echt net hin  Gibs den gar keine Möglichkeit ? Nicht mal ne annähernde ?


mfg Beatzler


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 März 2007)

hallo,
leider fällt mir dazu auch nichts ein.


----------



## Beatzler (30 Mai 2007)

Huhu,

also ich habe nochmal probiert und geguckt aber keine chance das so zu schaffen :/

Nun hab ich mir überlegt würde es mir auch reichen das ich einen Eingang abfrage wie lange dieser aktiv war und diese zeit den als impuls zeit für einen Ausgang nehme ist dies machbar ? Finde da auch keinen Weg das zu realiseren 

Also :

Zeit erfassen wie lange ein Eingang beschaltet wurde diese den in einem intervall am Ausgang wiedergeben (das der Ausgang  nach Ablauf der Zeit wie lange am Eingang saft anlag einmal kurz schaltet und das den halt im intervall...)

Mir würde es reichen wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie und ob ich überhaupt ne eingangszeit erfassen und den verwerten könnte ...


mfg and thx Beatzler


----------



## MRT (30 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Das geht schon!

Mit einem Taktgeber 0,5 sec Pause und 0,5 sec Ein einstellen und das in einen Zähler hochzählen und dann in die Ausschaltverzögerung übernehmen!


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Mai 2007)

hallo,
@ MRT: er hat eine 0AB03, da gibt es keine verweise fuer die bausteine.


----------



## MRT (30 Mai 2007)

Aso, das wusste ich nicht!


----------



## MRT (30 Mai 2007)

Über Schwellwertschalter würds gehen!
Wär dann aber nicht stufenlos!


----------



## Beatzler (30 Mai 2007)

Huhu,

danke euch beiden !

ALso habs grad ma ausprobiert aber über Taktgeber und Zähler in Kombi mit Schwellwert kapier ich net so recht !???

Könntest mir das ggf. nochmal erläutern MRT ?

Mfg Beatzler


----------



## MRT (31 Mai 2007)

Das mit den Zählern und den Taktgeber funktioniert bei dir nicht, weil du die 0BA3 hast!

Du könntest nur zwei Analogeingänge nehmen, und müsstest eben für jede Sekunde einen eigenen Schwellwertschalter nehmen und danach die Ausschaltverzögerung dazugeben, das wär die einzige Möglichkeitm du könntest dann eben nur die einzelnen Sekunden einstellen!


----------

